
if the company were founded today on an empty lot, we would build the buildings brick by brick. - far33d
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/04/09/a_google_interv.html
======
vlad
I disagree that Dell is a similar company to Google. Google designs,
innovates, and improves their own products. Dell is more similar to Nike--
neither manufactures anything. They manage their brand identity (including
picking out some options out of a supplier catalog about what their future
laptops will look like) and spend money on advertising, but they do not make
any of the actual components--not one. Dell is not a technology company any
more than Nike is one. Dell does do simple assembly, but I don't think it's
very technical stuff to put 7 components together on an assembly line.

HP is a tech company because they design printers and manufacture calculators.
Apple is definitely a tech company (software, itunes, etc.) Sony? Not sure.
Dell? Same as Nike.

------
far33d
<http://valleywag.com/tech/startups/why-google-wont-buy-you-250885.php>

Valleywag's opinion on the same quote....

